# Where to buy aquarium safe silicone in vancouver



## PatientZero3

I need to reseal a 66 gallon tank, but have had no luck finding aquarium safe silicone. I know it must be possible to buy here because all the members posting in this section about resealing their tanks.....Please let me know, I need to be able to rearrange some fish soon


----------



## hondas3000

JLaquatics in Coquitlam sell them. You might need to ask them for it as sometime they have it in the back, or you can use GE Silicone I from homedepot or Rona, there are some talk about GE silicone I but other have use it fine.


----------



## PatientZero3

JL aquatics works for me as I needed to go there anyways, thanks man for the quick reply


----------



## scherzo

I've resealed many tanks with the GE silicone I from Rona or HD.

Before the bcaquaria crash you would have found tone of posts with people who have used it without problems!

It is much cheaper than the stuff you'll find at LFS. (have't checked lately). Unless you want the black silicone. 

I'm just about to build another sump for one of my SW tank and ill be using GE I.


----------



## scherzo

I just checked and GE I is $5.00 at HD and $15 is the price for the all glass aquarium brand. 

The stuff at Rona actually says aquarium safe on the label.


----------



## neven

I got mine from Rona


----------



## Sargasso

+1 for the GE stuff at Rona or Home Depot


----------



## gimlid

JL will have the best price and guaranteed Aquarium safe, plus staff that arent half retarded like the big box hardware retailers.


----------



## j2daff

JL prices
All-Glass Black Aquarium Silicone - 3 oz. $6.85 
All-Glass Clear Aquarium Silicone - 3 oz. $6.85 
All-Glass Clear Aquarium Silicone - 10.3 oz. $14.95 

HD, Canadian Tire, Rona
10oz (300ml) GE I is about $5

The GE is 1/3 the price but my worry would be the chemical odor it has. The Silicon at JL may have the same odor for all I know as I have not used it. If any one has used the stuff from JL please confirm. 

AS far as I have read online the main thing is that it must be 100% silicon

scherzo stated above that the brand he found at Rona states aquarium safe so it may be your best bet.


----------



## davefrombc

Here is the silicone you want. It is the same silicone sold in the small tubes as "aquarium silicone"


----------



## hondas3000

j2daff said:


> JL prices
> All-Glass Black Aquarium Silicone - 3 oz. $6.85
> All-Glass Clear Aquarium Silicone - 3 oz. $6.85
> All-Glass Clear Aquarium Silicone - 10.3 oz. $14.95
> 
> HD, Canadian Tire, Rona
> 10oz (300ml) GE I is about $5
> 
> The GE is 1/3 the price but my worry would be the chemical odor it has. The Silicon at JL may have the same odor for all I know as I have not used it. If any one has used the stuff from JL please confirm.
> 
> AS far as I have read online the main thing is that it must be 100% silicon
> 
> scherzo stated above that the brand he found at Rona states aquarium safe so it may be your best bet.


they all have the same smell odor and look the same too. Good thing about aquarium one is it comes in black.


----------



## Ron99

+1 to the GE I. I have used lot's of it and never had a problem. The ones you want to avoid are the ones marked for showers etc. as they have a mold killing agent in them which will be toxic. The GE I is just pure silicone and safe.


----------



## fkshiu

GE I (w/o the mold killers) and the stuff sold at the LFS are exactly the same but for their labels. Thousands of aquarists have used GE I on thousands upon thousands of aquariums without issue.


----------



## j2daff

hondas3000 said:


> they all have the same smell odor and look the same too. Good thing about aquarium one is it comes in black.


Well that's good to know, thank you. Guess I will always be using the GE I then.

FYI the GE I also coming in different colours including black (saw some in Canadian tire last week)


----------



## Diztrbd1

whatever you do Don't use GE silicone II , it has something in it which leeches methanol and ammonia and is harmful to everything apparently. I recently resealed my 50 gallon with it & let it cure for 3 days, I had read as long as it says it's 100% silicone it's fine & had also read some had used it with no issues, since it was stronger and in black I went with it. Apparently that statement is wrong, the tube I have says nothing about the bio-seal or mold killers, but after 2 days , my fish started having issues like they had a swim bladder issue. some didn't even show signs of being ill, just woke up finding dead fish everyday. Within 4 -5 days I lost 19 tetra's (5 different species) Been extensively researching the SiliconeII and apparently that is my problem. I am taking the remaining fish out and resealing with the expensive black stuff, would have rather forked out a few extra bux for the correct stuff as opposed to losing all my fish & even all my plants are dying. The reason I am sure it is the GE Silicone II causing the problem is I restarted my 33 gallon the same day and not one death , fish or plants. The Silicone I is safe & widely used for Aquariums , but they didn't have black is why I went with the II. Valuable lesson learned.


----------



## gwcana

Don't read the label though for the GE I because it will say not for aquariums. It's a liability issue. If you ask the staff at HD they can actually pull out a company folder stating that it's the only one of their products safe for aquariums. (I couldn't remember which one, and when I saw the label I just ask and that's what they did)


----------



## davefrombc

GE Silicone I makes no mention of aquariums. It is their only silicone product that doesn't mention it is not for aquariums ..All their other formulations do. I have not used Silicone I in black, so I can't comment on its safety, but the clear has been my silicone of choice from when I first saw it available for sealing aquariums....in the late 60's/early 70's .. It originally did say it was for aquariums , but their bulk buyers complained people wouldn't buy their overpriced repackaged product when the GE tubes stated they were for aquariums ...So... GE just dropped mention of aquariums on the Silicone I product to keep them happy. Dow-Corning also made silicone for aquariums and marked it as such years ago , but I have not seen any of their product that is marked aquarium use now.


----------



## Bubblebower

I made this setup over a year ago, using GE Silicone I. No problems at all with it, I even started with shrimp for about 6 months. 
Thanks


----------



## rebis

In the past I have used black ge silicone from Home Depot with no problem. I just recaulked my aquarium with ge black silicone II from home depot, not kitchen and bath caulk. It killed everything. I cleaned everything, let it stand for a week, refilled new everything but the caulking ran it for a week. I put a snail in and it was dead in minutes. The label warns in EXTREMELY small print not for aquariums. I lost over $200 in fish and am ready to call it quits. It is safer to pay more and only use a product that says it is for aquariums . Thanks GE and Home Depot for having a warning label that is so tiny you can only find it after several readings at home with a magnifying glass.


----------



## Diztrbd1

rebis said:


> The label warns in EXTREMELY small print not for aquariums.


EXTREMELY small and usually BLURRY too with or w/o a magnifying glass


----------



## jlam86

rebis said:


> In the past I have used black ge silicone from Home Depot with no problem. I just recaulked my aquarium with ge black silicone II from home depot, not kitchen and bath caulk. It killed everything. I cleaned everything, let it stand for a week, refilled new everything but the caulking ran it for a week. I put a snail in and it was dead in minutes. The label warns in EXTREMELY small print not for aquariums. I lost over $200 in fish and am ready to call it quits. It is safer to pay more and only use a product that says it is for aquariums . Thanks GE and Home Depot for having a warning label that is so tiny you can only find it after several readings at home with a magnifying glass.


you shouldn't have gotten the GE II because of the mildew prevention chemical they put into it. I used the GE I as did some of the others on this board and everything was fine.

But to be on the ABSOLUTE safe side, go with the aquarium safe ones. I saw a tube at PJ pets in richmond today for $15.xx for a tube.


----------



## CisBackA

its 15 dollars, if you really cant afford it you probably shouldnt be in the hobby 
but yes the GE I works fine too.


----------

